# Can't install Windows 10 Technical Preview



## Vickyal (Feb 6, 2012)

Can't install Windows 10 Technical Preview

Downloaded ISO file & burnt on DVD.

First try, I had the C drive of a laptop's hard drive formatted & tried to install Windows 10 Technical Preview from DVD to this C drive. But the DVD could not start the computer & said, "BOOTMGR is missing." 

Second try, I had the D drive of my desktop formatted & tried to install the Windows 10 Technical Preview on this partition. But the start system could not recognize the DVD. It said that there was no boot media. (Note: Windows 7 Pro. 64b. was the OS of this desktop.)

How can Windows 10 Technical Preview be installed, please?

Thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Windows error message "Bootmgr is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The easiest and fastest way is to use a USB memory stick and the Windows USB/DVD Download Tool> Windows USB/DVD Download Tool - Microsoft Store


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remember that Windows 10 is a preview Beta, and all the bugs aren't worked out yet, so this should not be your main OS on your computer. 
If installing by DVD, boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to the* Boot *Tab and select *CD/DVD rom drive* and using your Enter and Arrow keys, _Move_ it to First boot device. _Save and Exit_. If using a USB Flash Drive, put the bootable drive in your computer, under the *Boot* tab the USB drive should be a boot option, _Move_ it to the First Boot Device. _Save and Exit_. If using a DVD you should see the message* Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD *on the next resart.


----------



## mikejohnlen (Feb 11, 2015)

Follow these steps to download technical preview:-
1- Sign up for windows insider programs.
2- Read the system requirement.
3- click one of the download links on this page to download a special file- it's called an ISO File - that you can use to install the preview.
4 - when the download is complete - transfer the ISO file to installation media , such as DVD or USB flash drive.
5-Double tap or Double click setup.exe from the installation media and then follow the steps:-
Step 1: Using your primary computer (not the one you're sacrificing to this project), download the Windows 10 Technical Preview. You'll need to click through the handful of "Get Started" and "Join Now" screens until you land at the download page, then scroll down and choose the appropriate language and version (32- or 64-bit).

Step 2: While that ISO file is downloading, grab the aforementioned Rufus utility. It's portable, meaning it doesn't require installation.

Step 3: Run Rufus, then insert your flash drive, making sure it doesn't contain any important data. (It's about to get wiped.) Rufus should automatically detect the drive and list it in the Device field. (If not, select the drive manually.)

Step 4: Notice the check box marked, "Create a bootable disk using." Click the drive icon at the far right, then navigate to wherever you saved the Windows 10 ISO file. Select it, and then click Start. (All the other default settings in Rufus should be fine.)

Step 5: This will take some time, perhaps as long as 20-30 minutes. Don't be alarmed (or confused) if an Explorer window appears for the flash drive; just leave it alone until Rufus reports "DONE." Then you can close the program and drive window and remove the drive.

Step 6: Now it's time for the old PC. Plug the flash drive into a USB port, then power up the system. Most likely, it won't be configured to boot from an external drive by default, so you may need to jump into a startup menu or the BIOS during the POST. Ultimately, you need to force the machine to boot from the flash drive. Once you've done that, reboot, then follow the Windows installation instructions.


----------



## suryaug14 (Mar 13, 2015)

Best way to boot from USB drive make your USB bootable drive

https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Install the rufus file and give the .iso path and create bootable usb drive


----------

